# How should I display my shirts?



## coreyalderin (Apr 30, 2012)

What is the best way to display my shirts on my website? My personal preference is the actual shirt laid out on a white background, like I am currently doing on my website (Zen Cart!, The Art of E-commerce - work in progress, so these are just example pictures right now). I like this because the concentration is on the shirt and design, and not the person wearing it.

But some people I have talked to, and things I have seen people say here, think the best way is to display on an actual person. 

FYI, I plan to show at least 1 picture (probably on the homepage), that shows 5-10 people wearing different shirts of mine. 

*What do you think I should do?*

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

You display them any way you want their are no set rules. Each person has his/her preference. I personally don't like them displayed on a model because I feel it can be distracting. I am selling a shirt so that is where i want the focus, not on the model. Many people think differently and may prefer a model. It is totally up to you which way you want to go with it.


----------



## battletross (Jul 16, 2012)

I think you should include a gallery of people wearing your products or attach those photos as additions to the product photo, but have your product photo as the shirt by itself.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

instead of a model, have them displayed on a wooden cross. (assuming you're selling christian apparel)


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Make a gallery which is customized able mean to say people can change the tees colors and design oh thier own choice and just send to you. This kind of gallery is full of fun for a customer as well the best way to satisfy and achieve customers.


----------



## 10sJunkie (Jun 5, 2012)

I always feel like t-shirts on models are better for setting the tone of an entire (cohesive) design line - while mock-ups are fine for giving ideas, printed shirts are best for representing reality. 

Some stuff doesn't have to be shown on a shirt in order to be persuasive (because the appeal is in the slogan or the graphic itself)... but other stuff is more persuasive shown ON the shirt because the printing (size or placement) adds something to the design.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

when people ask to look at their websites i like to see the target market. if it's was a graphic tattoo shirt i think bikers, tattoo artists or a fighter. i would like to see the brand explore through my mind rather i search through shirts. have a sales pitch with the eyes just like a salesman selling a lemon ^^


----------



## fdcarter (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd definitely show at least a few shots of your shirts being worn by models that are your target audience. That way people can get a good idea of the length and fit of the shirts when someone wears them. You can always just zoom in on the design and clip the models head off in the photos.

You can always use photos of the shirts laid out on a white or neutral background in the product photo area as another poster has said (next to the add to cart button), in addition to a few of people wearing the shirts.


----------



## Artie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm making my product images too and I would love to get more opinions on whether using models is better than just displaying the shirts. 

I would imagine that people are visually more attracted to images of people wearing the clothing but I could be wrong. Does anybody know more about the psychology behind this?


----------



## coreyalderin (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the great feedback everyone. I still need to add pictures with models but wanted to get your opinion on what I have so far for the simple display. Here is where you can look: Christian Shirts : Tools for Christ, Spread the word, without saying a word. Please disregard the other parts of the website that are not working or incomplete. Its still a work in progress.


Thanks again for all the great feedback.


----------



## tasowq (Sep 10, 2012)

You can get the exceptional ideas of displaying your T-shirts here: 

list your products and open online store free, Tasowq shopping mall is your secure gate. Tasowq Shopping Mall


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

The designs you have posted are great. I like the way they are displayed. I agree with VEEDUB3 that models can be distracting. No one is built like me and I don't need a model to see how the shirt "won't" look on me. I don't think models are needed if you are just selling t-shirts and their variations. If you were selling fashion I would use models. Unless you are going to have professional pictures taken, using your brother or girlfriend looks like just that, your brother or girlfriend, in a t-shirt. Save your self some money and time. But.... I like simple.


----------

